# Upstate,NY AU racing pigeon needs home



## Cellybean (Jul 26, 2008)

My boyfriend and I live in downtown Rochester,NY. Wednesday night we noticed a pigeon standing on a truck's hood and it was very comfortable with our approach. After researching, we discovered that it is a banded racing pigeon from our local chapter. We took the bird in for rest, food, and water--as advised on the AU website. I called the local chapter. One member said to release the bird after one more day's rest as he didn't have contact information for the owner. 

I wasn't thrilled with that as we have a couple falcons living less than three miles away at Kodak. I found another member who knows the owner and said he would make contact. Today, he called back to say that the owner has moved and has not left any forwarding contact information. He advised me to keep the bird [he obviously preferred this] or take it to our local humane society. I can not keep the bird as I have two dogs and three cats to care for and live in a very large apartment building with no safe way to care for it. I am concerned that the bird will return home with no one to care for it. 

Can anyone take this pigeon and provide excellent care for it? It seems quite docile and happily let me pick him up the first night as he seemed very tired. He scoots away a little bit now and sometimes flutters, but I think he is just communicating that he doesn't want to go back into his dog crate as he can't full spread his wings both ways and is fully rested and ready to fly. The pigeon is a very nice color of red and white. Red Splash? I would like references of a stellar nature in regard to experienced bird care and/or a brief home visit, but no rehoming fee applies. I will not ship this bird. Call 585-705-5029, ask for Celeste. He is banded with AU GRNY 2007 ***. If I don't find him a suitable home very quickly, I may release him or take him to a bird rescue. Any thoughts about what is most humane?


----------



## Cellybean (Jul 26, 2008)

Add-on: I just located a few possibilities of a bird rescue [parrots, lovebirds, etc...] and a couple contacts for people who rescue wildlife. I will contact them tomorrow, but please feel free as pigeon savvy people to offer opinions.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Cellybean.....I completely agree you are much to close to Mariah & Kaver and their 5 children to release this pigeon in your area or even adopt it out to anyone in your immediate area, if you want to be certain it will have a life. I know we have one member in Rochester but I don't recall his name. He is a very responsible bird keeper and protects his birds as best he can so I would hope he would see the ad and respond to you.


----------

